# Stuffing RP?



## Signaturefox (Dec 18, 2017)

Does anyone want to participate in stuffing/fattening in Discord RP?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Dec 18, 2017)

Sure, add me! C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 18, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Sure, add me! C4theSlime#9434


IT has been sent


----------

